# I Want To Pick-up the Game...Again



## Rothenfield

Hello folks, I’d like to start playing golf, and I thought that by joining this discussion forum I might be able to keep myself motivated this time towards this goal. I’m 51 and this is not the first time I’ve “thought” about picking up the game… Geez, has it really been 20 years ago when a buddy let me borrow his extra set for my first 9 holes. It must have been beginner’s luck that the game seemed so easy to me that first time or two, much to the chagrin of my buddy who had been playing for years. It wasn’t until the 3rd or 4th time we played that the ball just wouldn’t go anywhere near the place that I wanted it to. At some point I threw “his” club about halfway down the fairway and proclaimed very forcefully that “I would never play this damned game again,” and marched off to the clubhouse for a beer. I remember him shouting at me over my shoulder “you’ll be back.” It was about 10 years ago I bought a used set of MacGregors, bag, balls, etc. and started going a few times to the driving range. For whatever reason, the set had been sitting in my garage gathering dust until my wife, who was having a garage sale, asked if she could sell them. I thought, why not, and dusted off the bag and pulled out an iron and gripped it. I changed my mind and put the bag back in the garage.

Now, I’m sitting here in my room on a business trip in Phoenix and watching the Open Championship which has sparked a distance memory of a certain frustrating pleasure I once had. I thought that joining a forum would be a good way to get me over the hump this time. When I get home, I’m taking those clubs to the driving range and see what happens.


----------



## Rothenfield

Just taking a first timers look around the site gets me excited. Lots and lots of things for me to learn about, which is good. I’m trying to keep the excitement I’m feeling going this time, so don’t mind me if some of my post are a bit silly. I’m just talking to myself at this point. It’s back to Monterey tomorrow and back to Phoenix Monday, so I’m not sure I’ll have time for the range over the weekend. Any recommended cheap ranges in Phoenix, I’ll probably be here for another couple of weeks.


----------



## stevel1017

Welcome back to the game!!
Don't take it too seriously, have fun, enjoy the moments with your friends and nature. Enjoy the beers and stories after. Enjoy the good shots, and laugh at the bad ones (there will be plenty of both). Challenge mind and body to get better, but don't be disappointed when it goes slower than you wish.
Most of all, enjoy, enjoy, enjoy


----------



## Rothenfield

I arrived back home and took an inventory. Here’s what I have to push the restart button with. MacGregor DX 3-9 irons that I put some Lamkin grips on, MacG’ Muirfield 1 wood, and MacG’ Nicklaus putter. What clubs would one add or subtract to round out this starter kit?


----------



## Fourputt

I'd pick up a couple of wedges - something like a 52° utility wedge and a 56° sand wedge. Otherwise it looks like you have enough to get started with. 

That driver looks pretty dated, but new drivers can be very expensive (from $200 to $500), so unless you know that you are serious, you might try to get by. That or look in the used club bin of your local golf shop and maybe find something worthwhile for under $150.


----------



## Rothenfield

Fourputt said:


> I'd pick up a couple of wedges - something like a 52° utility wedge and a 56° sand wedge. Otherwise it looks like you have enough to get started with.
> 
> That driver looks pretty dated, but new drivers can be very expensive (from $200 to $500), so unless you know that you are serious, you might try to get by. That or look in the used club bin of your local golf shop and maybe find something worthwhile for under $150.


Wedges and a better driver, on it. Finding a wedge or 2 is one thing, but these days, it seems people want their drivers the size of softballs. That's going to take some getting used to, but I'll keep an eye out for a used one. I should have titled this thread Baby Steps.


----------



## Stretch

Did you get to hit the range yet? How did it feel?

What you posted for pics is good enough to play with to see if you want to get back into golfing. Nothing wrong with the driver you posted. I like my 330cc driver better than my 460cc. It looks like a toaster on the end of a broomstick! 

If you can find a range with a short game area and a decent green to putt on you will probably get the bug back and be looking to set your first tee time. Then you can worry on what to get for new gear.

Good luck to you and I hope you find that "frustrating pleasure" cause I love it!


----------



## Rothenfield

The best I could do this weekend was to buy some practice balls and pitch them around the backyard. It was the first time I had swung a club in years. Muscle memory sorta kicked-in and it felt good to grip a club again. I totally agree that there is no sense in buying anything more then what I have until I feel confident about my commitment. I do think there is enough of a memory history to keep this sport as a ambition. (I can still remember, who knows how young I was, seeing my Dad's plaid golf bag.) whether I can turn those fond memories into a true passion; well, that's what I am trying to determine by writing about it. I'm really going to try to make an effort to acquire the taste for the game. I think it is something that I could carry-on for years to come.


----------



## Surtees

welcome back to the game I hope you make it to the range and course soon. i know I need to find my way back there soon too Keep updating us on how you are progressing


----------



## Rothenfield

I finally made it to a range and hit a couple buckets of balls. It was the first time I had hit a real golf ball in, oh, 10 years or so. Conclusion: I LIKED IT! 109 degrees at Encanto Park Phoenix. I asked the Pro Shop girl to pick out a couple of clubs for a beginner. She selected a pitching wedge and a forged Titleist reg. flex cavity-backed 6 iron. I spent most of the time swinging the Titleist. I was pretty happy with my swing. Very few shots sliced and probably 90% of them were straight. However, probably half of my swings were hitting the top half of the ball. There was only one time that I completely wiffed the ball though. It was when I was able to relax and not over-think or over-swing that I was able to consistently hit near the 150 yd marker. I was surprised that I hit farther when I wasn’t trying to hit it hard. A few times I hit near the 175 marker. Granted, there was a noticeable wind at my back.

I wish I knew what model Titleist that was; it felt very natural in my hands. I will definitely be spending more time at the range. It mentally felt very relaxing to be around all the green landscaping of the course. I’m quite happy I went..(Hook feeling more caught in jowl now).


----------



## Fourputt

Rothenfield said:


> I finally made it to a range and hit a couple buckets of balls. It was the first time I had hit a real golf ball in, oh, 10 years or so. Conclusion: I LIKED IT! 109 degrees at Encanto Park Phoenix. I asked the Pro Shop girl to pick out a couple of clubs for a beginner. She selected a pitching wedge and a forged Titleist reg. flex cavity-backed 6 iron. I spent most of the time swinging the Titleist. I was pretty happy with my swing. Very few shots sliced and probably 90% of them were straight. However, probably half of my swings were hitting the top half of the ball. There was only one time that I completely wiffed the ball though. It was when I was able to relax and not over-think or over-swing that I was able to consistently hit near the 150 yd marker. I was surprised that I hit farther when I wasn’t trying to hit it hard. A few times I hit near the 175 marker. Granted, there was a noticeable wind at my back.
> 
> I wish I knew what model Titleist that was; it felt very natural in my hands. I will definitely be spending more time at the range. It mentally felt very relaxing to be around all the green landscaping of the course. I’m quite happy I went..(Hook feeling more caught in jowl now).


If it was a forged cavity, it was probably the Titleist AP-2. Those are the irons I play and I love them. As it understand it, the AP-1 irons are very similar, but are cast head.


----------



## Rothenfield

I have my first wedge! I went by the local thrift shop on a whim and was pleasantly surprised to find 4 irons, one of them actually one I needed. The big score was a Titleist wedge that actually had the same Lamkin grip as the rest of my set. It just has a worn “W” on it and I don’t know how to determine the angle which I would like to eventually do because I realize that most people have more than one in their bag. I also found two other Titleists, both 5 irons unfortunately, and my first graphite shaft club.

From top to bottom: (I have not actually hit any of these yet, hopefully tomorrow.)
DCI 990 with Tri-Spec True Temper stiff shaft- I really like the feel of this club. It seems to be very well balanced in my hands. It has a smaller club head then the others, which probably means that it is meant for people who have developed a consistently accurate swing, which I haven’t. I still like it.
DCI 962 TT shaft-Another 5 iron with a heavier club. This one has a look and feel similar to the 6 iron I practiced with in Phoenix.
DCI 981SL with Dynamic Gold Sensicore shaft. This wedge is going to be the one I use to learn how to pitch a ball.
Srixon I-403 AD with SV-3000 graphite shaft 4 iron. I bought this because I recognized the name, and it is the first graphite I’ve owned. I can tell by waggling it why graphite is popular. There is a lot of torque wound-up in that shaft.









I hope to make it out to the range again soon with a plan. I went through some old boxes in the garage and found a copy of “Range Rats” by Roger Maltbie. I like his idea of two practices. Practice A for trying to hit the ball where you want it, and Practice B for concentrating on your swing regardless of where the ball goes.
Again, comments are appreciated, but this is primarily a blog about me basically talking-to-myself as I work myself through the stages from backyard whiffing to the course.

Me in my backyard “range” attempting to pitch my “bucket of balls” into a 5 gallon bucket about 30’ away with my new Titleist. I actually made one. –Baby steps.


----------



## Rothenfield

I’m just back from my 2nd range session. This one was not as satisfying as the first. I have ‘a lot’ of work to do before I get to the course. I was a little nervous at first, since the range was filled with golfers who seemed to know what they were doing. Balls were flying straight and long. Maltbie quotes Ben Hogan as saying that it takes “21 days” of practice to develop a habit in ones swing, so I shouldn’t expect too much on day two. My main problem is still striking the ball either too thin or too fat. And, most of the balls I hit well, sliced. 

I hit nothing but the two Titleist 5 irons, my Mac’G 5, and the Srixon 4. I love the classiness associated with the Titleist brand, but to be honest, I hit my Mac’G and the Srixon better than the 2 Titleists. 

I have a new swing coach. I picked up a copy of David Leadbetter’s “Positive Practice." Lots of pictures and lots to think about. I’m not discouraged; I hit a hand-full of shots ‘pure’. The feeling I got from hitting those shots is enough to keep me going back to the range. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Stick with it RF, it'll suddenly click and you'll make great strides really quickly. It's getting past that first hump that just takes a wee bit of practice. The first year can see someone start the year struggling to even make contact but by the end of the year pushing to break 90, if not even shooting into the 80's.

"build it and they will come."


----------



## broken tee

I started playing this addicting game in my 50s with a bunch of guys from work. The skill level varied, but a couple of us had so much fun trying to hit that long drive, master the fairway the sand and the putting. that we have now been playing together for twelve years. We've improved our skill level but not to the point that we want to brag, We laugh at some of the shots we make or the language we use to discribe our ability. The main point is like Steve points out "enjoy":thumbsup:


----------



## Rothenfield

Back in Phoenix, practice range day #3; I think I have my grip. I remember my Dad showing me his pinky and forefinger lace grip, but I tried it and didn’t like it when I first started gripping a club again. So I started with a baseball grip, but cupping my extended left thumb. As I concentrated on making a proper golf swing, I eventually started realizing that I needed to meld my hands better and tried the pinky over forefinger grip, which gave me the sensation of the club being loose in my hands.

Besides the range, I’ve been spending a lot of time hitting practice balls. (A word about practice balls; the whiffle style is OK if you have a small ‘range’, i.e. backyard, and worry about losing them over the fence, but the solid plastic balls give a more realistic feel and trajectory.) 

I don’t remember when I decided to lace my pinky up under my forefinger, it was probably after a few beers relaxing in the backyard while swinging an iron; but I haven’t gripped the club any other way since. It just feels "right" now. Thanks Dad.

There is just no way, however, to simulate the feel of hitting a ‘real’ ball. So, I'm hoping that I'm not hurting my swing by using them. Today, the "real" ball felt like a lead elephant. 

Next step…Addressing the ball. 

(I realize this is beginner stuff, and I hope that you experienced golfers aren't offended. It's helpful to me, and right now, I'm 'loving' the work that I am doing in anticipation of the course.)-J


----------



## Rothenfield

I don't know what I was thinking starting this thread, I can see now that developing one's swing is a lifetime ambition. Heck, just look at what happened to Tiger.

I will report that I haven't given up and I'm starting to 'feel' a consistent swing developing. This just may be the longest thread ever as I'm beginning to realize that this may take years.


----------



## Surtees

lol yes I think it is a lifetime challenge and then add in to the fact getting older weight gain/lose just for more fun.. the swing that works in your 20's prob wont be the same swing you have in your 50's but as long as you have fun along the way with a few laughs its all worth it!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> lol yes I think it is a lifetime challenge and then add in to the fact getting older weight gain/lose just for more fun.. the swing that works in your 20's prob wont be the same swing you have in your 50's but as long as you have fun along the way with a few laughs its all worth it!


Well said mate, this more mature fat guy couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Surtees

Thanks Bob not sure about the more mature bit......


----------



## Rothenfield

I’ve hit a dull patch. Work, travel, hotels, family issues, bills. The usual excuses. I remember this being just about the point that the whole idea of taking up the game evaporated into thin air 8 years ago. I have memories though; call it a heritage passed on from my Dad. It’s funny how the older you get, the more important those young memories become. 

I love the idea of the game, the peaceful green open spaces walked with a purpose of focusing the mind and body toward moving a small object through the elements towards a singular goal. 

I will keep practicing.


----------



## Rothenfield

Hitting plastic practice balls is nothing like hitting the real thing, but it's proving fun and quite useful to me. I’ve been spending a good deal of time, aside from this distracting job I have, with my nose pressed against books and magazines that offer conflicting advice about developing a golf swing. I’ve tried to distill some of this gobbity-goop into my backyard practice and, in doing so, have nearly knocked all the paws off my poor “Wipe Your Paws” doormat.









I had a very good range session today hitting ‘real’ balls. I feel as if I’ve turned a corner of a sort. Swinging only a 5-iron, I was striking about 7 or 8 out of 10 down the course well, with about 1 of 20 hit right on the screws. What a gas! I was able to narrow my “swing thoughts” down to 2 or 3 versus the mind numbing amount of things I was thinking about when I first started down this long and winding road. I thought that this might be a good time for a swing evaluation. This is the first time I’ve seen pictures of my swing, and it aint pretty. Shield your eyes if your squeamish, but criticism is welcome.


----------



## Frank2182

Never too young to pick up the sport again. I live in wichita, ks and just had my clubs stolen out of my truck (Broken Window).. This was right after my swing (link removed) started showing improvement. Good luck in your re-newed hobby! I wish I had atleast the club selection you have


----------



## Rothenfield

I thought it might be time for a progress report. I’m still grinding it out at the practice range and at home with my plastic balls. I’m up to range session 10 of the 21 that I’ve committed myself to before I actually attempt to push the little white object around the massive green space for real. Believe it or not, all this practice is having an effect. I’ve recently felt confident enough in my swing of the 5i to start exploring other clubs. ‘Other clubs! What a concept.’ 

My approach to the development of a “swing” has been to break it down into 4 phases. 1) The set-up over the ball and bringing the club back to level. 2) Bringing the club from level to a fully cocked position. 3) The release downward to contact. 4) The follow-through and finish. It all felt like a disjointed mechanical mess, until recently. “I’ve discovered my hips”! That’s no small feat, let me tell ya. 

The big news is that I bought a new-to-me iron-set which came with fairway woods.


















I’m also going to have to start practicing putting eventually. These are the old putters that I have to select from.









I’m getting closer, and I’m still hot for the game.


----------



## Tim

I think you should just go and play a round somewhere.
Another tip I have for you. 
Plant some grass. Theres no excuse to have a dirt yard in monterey.:cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## Rothenfield

Tim said:


> I think you should just go and play a round somewhere.
> Another tip I have for you.
> Plant some grass. Theres no excuse to have a dirt yard in monterey.:cheeky4::laugh:


Are you insinuating that I should stop milking this thread and get on with it? I understand that sentiment. However, this post has helped me concentrate my mind towards the goals of developing a swing and taking it to the course.

Towards that end, something magical happened the other day. I noticed how a good swing ended with the right knee pointed down-range. When I practiced this at home, it suddenly unleashed my hips and tied my right-side together. I was anxious to take my newly “unleashed hips” to the range and today hit beater then I ever have. My slice has been turned into a slight draw at worst.

I’m actively looking for the right course to play my first solo-9 on. Something early in the morning or late in the evening when it’s quiet.

As far as the “dirt”; I rent, and until the owner is willing to pay for the water bill, I’m OK with it.


----------



## Tim

I think the threads going good. I just think you should add some posts about being on the coarse 
And the cost of water would more than be worth it to have good turf to hit those wiffle balls off of.


----------



## Rothenfield

I don’t think I’m going to make it to 21 practice range sessions. I’m getting too antsy to play. 
I have the irons I like.
I have the woods I like.
I have a putter.
I found a cheap place to play 9-holes.
And, my swing is starting to come together as Hobbit said it would.
I think it’s time.
I need to work on my posture I see. (I look like a humpbacked whale out there)


----------



## Rothenfield

Range session #14. Driver. Still a hurky-jurky mess, but I'm getting the ball down-range. - First time trying a video. Hope it works.


----------



## Rothenfield

I thought I was ready. I had planned on going this morning to a small local course to play my first 9-holes of golf. However, I went to the range yesterday and hit about 60 balls…..badly! It seemed as if my swing had completely disintegrated. It is still better then what it was when I started on this journey, but I lost the confidence to try and play. The last thing I want to do is have a miserable first experience on the course. I think I may be working it too hard. I’m going to take a few days off and see what happens.:dunno:


----------



## stevel1017

welcome to golf. Some days you get the bear, some days the bear gets you. that is the nature of the beast.
Just go out and play, and as you play you will find some days you do well, most, not so well, but there is always one shot that brings you back


----------



## broken tee

true, true, true and also true


----------



## Rothenfield

I went to the range again today. #18. Sorry to disappoint. I'm sure you are all on pins and needles at this point.:laugh: I hit fairly well today. I've started to get into the habit of taking my bag to the range and starting with a wedge, then skipping every other club up to the driver, then working back down to the wedge before ending on the putting practice green. It's a matter of when, not if, at this point.

However; my back is sore, as well as the outside of my left hand. I've also started to experiment with the "Vardon" grip as my right pinky can't stand much more of this. Sorry Dad.


----------



## Rothenfield

Hopefully this is not a false-alarm, but it may happen today. I hit 100 balls yesterday (Range day #20) and felt fairly confident. I’ve been hitting well or badly on alternating days, so I figure I’d hit a small bucket of balls “badly” before playing 9-holes this afternoon. I’m cleaning my clubs and getting my kit squared away. Maybe by this evening, I will finally have a positive conclusion to this loooong thread.


----------



## Rothenfield

I’m happy to report that the mission of this post has been a success. I played 9 holes, with my wife happily walking and photographing the course with me. I didn’t play very well, but I had a great time. I was having so much fun; I would have liked to have gone around again completing 18 holes except it started to rain on this rather blustery day.

I didn’t think that I would be as tense on the first tee as I was. The hole was only a 118 yard par 3 and I didn’t know what I was doing when I took out my 5 wood and drove the ball over the green into the cow pasture. I took a stroke and used a 5i that ended up way to the right between an oak tree and a fence about 40 yards from the green. There was just enough room to punch a wedge shot to just off the green for my 3rd shot. I used my putter to hump the ball onto the green and missed a 15 footer close, and made the short putt for 6. It was a heck of a way to start and pretty much the way it went the rest of the day. I ended with an honest 56. 

I’d like to thank everyone who have followed me along this journey. I’m still thinking about the good and bad shots I took. And, I can feel how once the game has gotten into one’s blood, it is a hard disease to be cured of. I’m really going to enjoy this game. Beers on me all-round.


----------



## Rothenfield




----------



## stevel1017

Good for you, glad you had fun


----------



## Stretch

Congrats RF! Glad you finally made it out. Practice is nice, I love spending hours at the range putting & chipping but nothing like playing the course and having a good time.

Keep at it and you will have a blast. Hope you enjoyed the Eye2's. The distances are a bit off due to the different lie angles but once you get them dialed in you are good to go!

You live in CA so you can golf 24/7/365 right? In MA it snows and I am trying to squeeze in as many rounds as possible before the white stuff rolls in and I have to hibernate for the winter!


----------



## Rothenfield

Stretch said:


> Congrats RF! Glad you finally made it out. Practice is nice, I love spending hours at the range putting & chipping but nothing like playing the course and having a good time.
> 
> Keep at it and you will have a blast. Hope you enjoyed the Eye2's. The distances are a bit off due to the different lie angles but once you get them dialed in you are good to go!
> 
> You live in CA so you can golf 24/7/365 right? In MA it snows and I am trying to squeeze in as many rounds as possible before the white stuff rolls in and I have to hibernate for the winter!


Yes, it’s a sad fact that it has taken me way too long to get back into the game; and to realize that I live in a place that can be played through the winter months. It will make for some good photos of playing in December while you curse me when snow is blanketing your course.


----------



## Tim

Way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Glad to see you made it out on the course the score will get better but at the sametime as long as you can keep enjoying thats the main thing!


----------

